# Safc



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i was wondering if my turbo ga16de would run fine with the safc and have it dyno tuned?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

don't use a safc... if your gonna do turbo ga do it right.. use JWT. save yourself the trouble. seriously


----------



## panapower (Feb 2, 2006)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> don't use a safc... if your gonna do turbo ga do it right.. use JWT. save yourself the trouble. seriously


you can use the jwt AND fine tune the jwt program with the safc. make sure you do this on a dyno. hth and GL.


----------

